# Positive ANA?



## psyoxy (Feb 4, 2015)

I just got diagnosed with Hashimoto's by my rhuem but I dont see my endocrin until Thursday.

I had a positive Thyroid Peroxidase as well as a history of hypothyrodism. According to my pcm, my tsh levels are normal though and I havent been on a synthroid since august.

My current bloodwork (as of this jan) is:

Free T4: .71

TSH 3rd Gen: 1.39

Those are the only two I have access to online.

I also have a severe Vitamin D deficiency and have been put on 50,000 units per week.

I have two questions.

The first is: I've have a positive ANA for almost a year now. The Titer is Homogeneous 1.320.

Has anyone else dealt with a positive ANA?

Second question:

I'd dealing with alot of unresolved symptons so I would like to get the most out of my appointment. What are some questions I should ask? What are some procedures the doctor should take?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/tab/test/

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Hi there and welcome to the board!

Positive ANA is "suggestive" of many things and the doctor should do further testing.

Info above.

Have you had some of the other tests listed above and have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid?

How do you feel? Do you have symptoms you cannot explain?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I've had 2 positive ANA tests but no real conclusions.


----------



## psyoxy (Feb 4, 2015)

Andros:

I have had a full ANA panel and only thing that came back positive was the Jo-1 antibody.

I've never had a ultrasound of my thyroid. Last year, though, my lymph nodes in my neck were swollen for no apparent reason (swollen for months and are still in fact swollen) so they did ultrasound and MRI. They also did a FNA of one node, but only one even though there are 3 swollen.

I just recently moved over to whole new set of doctors, in Sept. I requested a copy of my thyroid peroxidase bloodwork so I can post it here.

Symptons:

Severe fatigue (12+ hours of sleeping and still tired)

Hair loss ( I recently had to restyle my hair to cover my receding hairline)

Dry skin

Excessive dry mouth

Weight gain (and a hard time loosing weight)

Bloating

Skin sensitivity ( ranges from random rashes popping up, to my years old piercings rejecting. Right now I have a rash on both eyelids)

Night sweats ( i wake up soaking wet with sweat at least once a week)

I have been dealing with most of those symptons for over a year now. I have a history of anemia as well. I have on Levothyroxine for almost 3 years but then was taken off it by my old doctor. My new doctor thinks my TSH is fine so I'm still off it.

However, after cutting out soda of my diet (I was a case a day addict), instead of losing weight, I've almost 30lbs in 3 months.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You mentioned a rheumatologist.....may I ask what you're being treated for? Drugs?

ANA can mean any one of a large number of diseases.


----------

